# General > Sport >  High Life Highland Postpone Price Increase

## NewsBot

Sport.Caithness.Org has posted the following article:

*High Life Highland Postpone Price Increase*

[IMG][/IMG]
High Life Highland today announced that after a board meeting yesterday the Charity has decided an intended price increase for highlife memberships from 1st April will be suspended until further notice.    Steve Walsh Chief Executive of the Charity said: "In light of the COVID-19 situation the Charity has taken the decision not to implement a planned price increase to highlife individual and family memberships for the time-being and keep it subject to ongoing review.   [Read Full Article]

----------

